# Slices ausblenden !



## bspainkf36 (14. Februar 2005)

Wie kann ich mit psd dateien arbeiten, die ich schon mit slices versehen hab ? Sie stören einfach bei der weiteren bearbeitung ! Kann man die nicht ausblenden lassen ? ich danke schon mal im voraus ;O


----------



## Coranor (14. Februar 2005)

View (schätze zu Deutsch Ansicht) => Extras (da sollte kein Haken davor sein)

Alternativ Strg + H


----------

